# Would like to know the process for Citizenship by marriage



## nik1611 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I got married to an Italian lady 3 years back, and we've settled down in Milan now. It is about time I apply for the citizenship. Has anyone gone through the citizenship process recently? What is the process like? Does it actually take 2 years to get it? Any and all information and inputs would be helpful! Thank you.


----------

